# Abbreviations



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

On the Smiley thread Phil (Cabby) mentioned he didn't like abbreviations, now I'm sort of with and against him and against him on those, it depends on the type, Like TUC, or MHF are fine we all know what they mean, Kg, ML, MB, Gb, etcetera   are a real PITR for me, absolutely fine in type or text, but now we get them in speech as well, people are getting so damned lazy when talking even on the TV we get the these stupid ones, and another one a bit off topic is when people are talking about a sum of money, they get it all arse about face, they want to express that something was expensive, so they say 350grand, bang down, if you want to do it right it would three hundred and fifty thousand pounds, same amount but sounds so much better, also you get 1 pound which is correct, but 20 pound is not it is 20 pounds.

I'll stop there before I go off on one


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

IMO there are 2many TLA' s so WTF ?? LOL 

Andy


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well I dislike them because most of the time I don't know what you are on about

On the other hand you prob/ don't know what I'm on about most ofthe time either

Sandra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

The thing that is bugging me at the moment is people pronouncing "the" when it should be "thee". For instance it should be pronounced thee office but they will pronounce it thuh office. It is much more difficult to pronounce it the wrong way too.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Kev

STFU!

Graham >


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

GMJ said:


> Kev
> 
> STFU!
> 
> Graham >


Graham, GPUAR


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Nice!

Graham :smile2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Yeah BBC ITV4 etc all wrong


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Tla is a Tla too


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

Snafu


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Fubar


----------

